
ListenBrainz: Open-Data AudioScrobbler - pronik
http://listenbrainz.org/
======
r721
I am super excited - the only alternative was libre.fm, which is half-dormant
for a while (as it seems to me).

And this one has "a team of former Last.fm and current MusicBrainz hackers"!

